# Top 16 placement in Guitar Idol (green Strandberg copy content)



## Jason Spell (May 4, 2015)

Hey all! This was my entry to Guitar Idol 4. I placed in the top 16 at the end of the competition.

This tune is my original composition and performance. Thanks for checking it out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1hxgIceC0I


----------



## Jason Spell (May 11, 2015)

...., I'm dumb and didn't embed it. Here it is:


----------



## noUser01 (May 17, 2015)

Great playing, man.


----------



## Jason Spell (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks, Connor!


----------

